# 40" Full HD LED TV in 50-55k?



## setu4993 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello,

I'm looking to buy a new 40" LED TV, for a max budget of 55k. What are my options?

I need:


Full HD
3 or 4 HDMI ports
2 USB ports 

Wifi isn't necessary. But, it'd be a good addition.

I read a few reviews about Sony KDL-40EX650 and saw it at a showroom recently. Was impressed too. So something similar or better than that, preferably.

Thanks!


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 27, 2012)

Have a look at Samsung 40D5500 easily available for 55k


----------



## setu4993 (Jul 27, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Have a look at Samsung 40D5500 easily available for 55k



Isn't this over a year old?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 29, 2012)

So what buddy, it is still the best 40" LED TV for that price.
Just buy it as soon as possible as after few days it won't be available.


----------



## setu4993 (Jul 30, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> So what buddy, it is still the best 40" LED TV for that price.
> Just buy it as soon as possible as after few days it won't be available.



Will check it out.


----------



## setu4993 (Jul 31, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Have a look at Samsung 40D5500 easily available for 55k



Went to Vijay Sales and found  Samsung 40EH5000, not the 40D5500.

Also saw the 40EX650. Extremely impressed with it.

FYI: The Samsung played videos from my 1.5TB 2.5" external too, without a problem. Couldn't check that for Sony because my HDD is NTFS.


----------



## ashintomson (Jul 31, 2012)

setu4993 said:


> Went to Vijay Sales and found  Samsung 40EH5000, not the 40D5500.
> 
> Also saw the 40EX650. Extremely impressed with it.
> 
> FYI: The Samsung played videos from my 1.5TB 2.5" external too, without a problem. Couldn't check that for Sony because my HDD is NTFS.



what was the price of both tv's ?


----------



## rider (Jul 31, 2012)

Save money and buy samsung LED TV on dealer's warranty from ebay.in
BRAND NEW SAMSUNG 40EH5000 LED TV 40" FULL HD LED TV+1 YEAR DEALERS WARRANTY | eBay
SAMSUNG 40" 40EH5300 SMART LED T.V + 1 YEAR WARRANTY | eBay
BRAND NEW SAMSUNG 40" UA40ES5600R SMART LED TV 40ES5600 +1 YEAR DEALERS WARRANTY | eBay
Don't buy sony tv it doesn't support HDD and all formats of videos like samsung and LG.


----------



## setu4993 (Aug 1, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> what was the price of both tv's ?



The Samsung 40EH5000 was priced at 52k in Vijay Sales. And, the 40D5500 is at 52.5k. Only eBay.

Sony KDL-40EX650 at 65k. It's available on eBay around 52k, too.



rider said:


> Save money and buy samsung LED TV on dealer's warranty from ebay.in
> BRAND NEW SAMSUNG 40EH5000 LED TV 40" FULL HD LED TV+1 YEAR DEALERS WARRANTY | eBay
> SAMSUNG 40" 40EH5300 SMART LED T.V + 1 YEAR WARRANTY | eBay
> BRAND NEW SAMSUNG 40" UA40ES5600R SMART LED TV 40ES5600 +1 YEAR DEALERS WARRANTY | eBay
> Don't buy sony tv it doesn't support HDD and all formats of videos like samsung and LG.



Didn't like anything really from Samsung's E series models.

Misconception. Sony doesn't support only NTFS, and the video type MKV. Others are supported and well shown. Besides, neither support x264 encoded M4V.

I will be playing it over HDMI mostly, so it doesn't really matter to me. And, I have a 80GB 2.5" spare external which I'll be using with the TV.


----------



## rockfella (Aug 1, 2012)

Even Panasonics are good VFM.


----------



## setu4993 (Aug 1, 2012)

rockfella said:


> Even Panasonics are good VFM.



Specific models?

I've almost made up my mind to get the Sony KDL-40EX650.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 1, 2012)

setu4993 said:


> Went to Vijay Sales and found  Samsung 40EH5000, not the 40D5500.
> 
> Also saw the 40EX650. Extremely impressed with it.
> 
> FYI: The Samsung played videos from my 1.5TB 2.5" external too, without a problem. Couldn't check that for Sony because my HDD is NTFS.



EH5000 is much(a lot) inferior when compared to D5500, try in some other local showrooms to get 40D5000 or 40D5500 or 40D5900.You will surely find it somewhere, though you will face a lil bit of difficulties as these models are discontinued.
Apart from that Sony is well known that it have issues with video formats, it doesn't supports many formats, so that will be of major concern and also Sony ASS is not as good as Samsung.



rider said:


> Save money and buy samsung LED TV on dealer's warranty from ebay.in
> BRAND NEW SAMSUNG 40EH5000 LED TV 40" FULL HD LED TV+1 YEAR DEALERS WARRANTY | eBay
> SAMSUNG 40" 40EH5300 SMART LED T.V + 1 YEAR WARRANTY | eBay
> BRAND NEW SAMSUNG 40" UA40ES5600R SMART LED TV 40ES5600 +1 YEAR DEALERS WARRANTY | eBay
> Don't buy sony tv it doesn't support HDD and all formats of videos like samsung and LG.


Bro the prices of all these with dealer warranty is very high.
I know how much they costs in dubai or thailand.The price difference is too much.
And if we compare the one with dealer and manufacturer warranty then also the difference is not much as compared to the benefits we get, one can extend the warranty also if he/she wants, and once any of these get some issues/problems and it is not under warranty trust me they will put a big hole in the pockets



setu4993 said:


> The Samsung 40D5000 was priced at 52k in Vijay Sales. And, the 40D5500 is at 52.5k. Only eBay.
> 
> Sony KDL-40EX650 at 65k. It's available on eBay around 52k, too.
> 
> ...


Well let me tell you that the 40D5500 available at ebay is with dealer warranty so its better you stay away from it and same is the case with sony one.
And in samsung EH series is not good.Have a look at ES series.
Apart from that mkv is very popular format these days, I have got 300-400 movies of which more than 60-70% are mkv.


----------



## setu4993 (Aug 1, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> EH5000 is much(a lot) inferior when compared to D5500, try in some other local showrooms to get 40D5000 or 40D5500 or 40D5900.You will surely find it somewhere, though you will face a lil bit of difficulties as these models are discontinued.
> Apart from that Sony is well known that it have issues with video formats, it doesn't supports many formats, so that will be of major concern and also Sony ASS is not as good as Samsung.



Exactly the reason. The D series has been discontinued and I haven't been able to find it anywhere in the last 10-12 days.

Sony doesn't have issues. It simply doesn't support them.

I've read that the colour reproduction of Sony is much better, and more feels natural than that of Samsung.



aroraanant said:


> Well let me tell you that the 40D5500 available at ebay is with dealer warranty so its better you stay away from it and same is the case with sony one.
> And in samsung EH series is not good.Have a look at ES series.
> Apart from that mkv is very popular format these days, I have got 300-400 movies of which more than 60-70% are mkv.



ES series is costlier, over the budget.

MKV sure is a very popular format these days, but I avoid downloading anything in MKV. I prefer AVI. And, of my 500+ movies, and TV series, very few are in MKV, which are in the process of being replaced by better quality AVIs, already. So, there.

I will try to find some Sony dealer and avoid eBay. Noted.


----------

